# Classic vs LT25 vs Carolina skiff



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok guys I'm still waiting on the estimates and isurance payout for my boat, but I'm starting to look around and assuming I get 4k or so after I pay off everything I want to get lined up fast. I don't have time to build another boat cause I have a little one on the way so I will be buying a well used rig to get me by for a few years. 

So far I'm looking at a few simple boats as the title says and I need real opinions of them. I'm looking for guys who have owned a few of these and can tell me the differences, the good, the bad, and the ugly. I owned a highsider before and it was good but way to tippy, so I'm sceptical on buying another gheenoe, but even as tippy as it was it was a good boat for what it is. So how much stable is a classic? and what is the major differences between the classic and LT25? is the LT25 more stable? opinions anyone?

I'm not sure about the carolina skiffs, I see so many of them on the market and for very cheap, but I'm not sure how solid they really are. I know there are some that have had issues with water intrusion into the foam, and that they are heavy for the size and hp requirements. Let me here it guys.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

my classic is plenty stable, It will do just fine if you are fishing by yourself or 2 people.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

oh I forgot to mention I may need to fish with 3 people at times.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

My Carolina Skiff got the job done but, there are better boats out there. Very rough ride and very wet. Its best attribute was its stability. It'll float in about 6" or 6.5" if balanced out right. The water intrusion issue is definitely something to watch out for. I know where you fish because it's where I fish...I would definitely look for something with a V entry. Check out Shadowcast's Mitzi 15. A tad more than $4K but a $2.5K loan can be had for minimal interest and paid off in 18-24 months easy.

Just my opinion. Hope things work out! And this time we WILL make it out together once you get back on the water. Until then, let me know and we'll go out on the Cuda Craft so you can get your fix!

Edit:

Just noticed you said you will be fishing 3 people at times. 3 people in my J16 was NOT comfortable, although I'm sure it was better than most boats its size. Also, with the 25 4 stroke on the back, planing was not an easy task. I would look for something with a Yammy 40 2stroke on the back. Still decent on gas but would have enough punch to handle a load. Too bad you don't have $12K or you could get that Whipray in the for sale section!

Just look for a quality hand laid, fully composite boat with a newer Yammy 40 2stroke on the back and pull out a micro loan for the difference in order to get something you'll be as happy with as your hand made skiff.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Firecat, I can't offer you any opinions on the Carolina Skiff as I've never even been in one, but I can offer you a good bit of help when it comes to gheenoes having owned everything but the 16 super. 

My least favorite hull is the 15 hi-sider. I just think the 13 has more versatility in that the front seat is farther back for more legroom, the transom is closer to the rear seat for ease of using the motor, and the wider transom makes for a more stable ride at speed. 

My next favorite hull after the 15, then the 13, would obviously be the classic. Rides very much like the 15 does at speed, a little quicker to react in the rear end. Some might call it twitchy. But a big step up in both stability and room over the 13 and 15. Downside would be the bench seats and livewell. They just seem to clutter up the boat, take up floorspace, and make moving about the hull very difficult. The drawback in moving up to the classic hull is that you lose the easy portability that you have with the 13 and 15, if that means anything to you. No more pulling it off the trailer or tossing it in the bed of a pickup or on the roof of a car. The classic hull is too heavy to do that with. 

By far the best gheenoe for someone looking for stability at rest and at speed is the LT25. The wider transom makes for a noticeable difference in stability at rest, more flotation, and a lot more room inside also. Also I think it's kinda the same help as the wider transom on the 13 vs 15 is; at WOT speeds the LT is much more stable, corners better, and seems to hold a straight line a LOT easier. Much less effort required by the driver to scoot around on in a straight line. I guess it's a lot more like a real boat in that sense. Another plus is the higher freeboard at bow, center, and stern make for a safer, drier ride than the classic. The largest difference in the LT is the ability to modify the deck plan. I particularly like the open floorplan options; it makes a small boat seem a WHOLE lot bigger as you can store all your safety gear, tackle bags, etc., etc. under the decks and keep the floor open and easy to move about on. 

I don't think there's a lick of difference in speed with the same power option between the LT25 and the classic hull. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## rjacobia (Feb 4, 2010)

X2... I have to agree with TomFL on evry point...Good luck with whatever you get.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, keep the info coming. Unfortunately a loan isn't in the cards right now with my wife about to have a baby. To be honest I'm thinking about not buying a new boat all together. It will all depend on the insurance payout.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

OK..,.I have owned three Carolina Skiffs (14 STD; 16 STD; and 17 Semi -V-) and I now own one Gheenoe Classic. 

I still own one of the CS's -- 16 STD ( NOT a J16..the older and original STD is much wider).  I took my wife for a ride on the CS16 yesterday and I fish on it just about every day (including this morning ) during the Summer.  

The Classic is at another location, but...I had it out a half dozen times prior to moving to my temporary Summer place...so I have some experience with it...but.... not much.

The current CS STD 16 is powered by a 2 cycle 40 hp Yamaha. The Classic is powered by a 25 hp 2 cycle Merc.  

I wouldn't consider either boat to be the right boat for crossing big water or handling big waves.  

I don't think that either boat has enough room to fish three comfortably...not to say that it can't be done...but...I like some room near me..... as I cast all day long. 

The Carolina Skiff's reputation for poor riding is way over-stated. They handle waves better than a LOT of boats, if you slow down and point the bow at an angle to the waves.  That may get you back home a bit later than you want...but...sailboats have been "tacking" for a thousand years. 

For about three years, I ran the CS owners group when it existed on MSN Groups. We had 1500 members.  

Poor riding is as much poor choices as bad boat design. That is NOT to say that a flat-bottomed boat is smoother than a V bottomed boat. It isn't and never will be. The trade-off was, and always will be..stability at rest or when fishing.  

I can walk around my CS 16 STD (at 260 lbs) and feel a LOT safer than I could in a number of V bottomed boats that I owned before.  If I had to punch through waves all day long...I'd own a V bowed boat. 

If the CS is equipped with a Center Console ..then you have to walk nearer the gunnels and the boat will LEAN.  It won't TIP, it will LEAN. My CS 16 STD is a CC.... big waste of space..some think.  There are days when I fully agree with the "waste of space" thought. 

If I bought another CS..I'd do away with the CC.  If I had a tiller; I'd probably add Smart Tabs due to my weight in the stern.  If I put in Stick steering (which I have on my Classic)  I could be very happy. My Classic does NOT have the front seat...it has the low front deck, which makes a lot of sense to me. 

So, why do I own a Classic, when I could have bought another CS?  

The Classic will go shallower; the Classic has a semi-V bow and cuts through the waves better; the Classic is lighter (much lighter); the Classic runs well on only 25 hp....The Classic is far more fun to launch; float; fish; pole; use a trolling motor on....etc. etc. 

I don't know what to say other than the above, other than to want to take a ride in a LT25.  

From everything that I have read, the LT25 has many of the attributes of the Classic, with a number of stability add-ons that MAY accommodate your occasional three fisherman load. 

Ask away....regards, Rich


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I think Tom and Rich hit the nail on the head. I've never been in a Classic, but from my experience with Highsiders and my CS I would agree with them. The Gheenoe will be more sleek, will pole and troll much easier, and will be a quieter, more stealthy (and probably shallower) boat. If I were interested in hardcore flats/ shallow water fishing, I'd go with the LT25 for the higher sides and maneuverability, unless you can use your awesome building skills to modify a Classic. 

On the other hand, the CS (at least the DLX/ STD series) will more comfortably fish three people. I've fished four out of my 1655 DLX with not too much complaint. This boat is more of a workhorse and could probably handle long runs and adverse conditions better. It still floats shallow, and mine pulled double skiers this weekend with a 50. I wouldn't worry too much about the water intrusion thing- I believe that it too is overstated. Think about which one you'd feel most comfortable taking your little one out in.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm still struggling with my choices here guys. I still have it narrowed down to either a used LT25 or a J-14/16 maybe with a console. I started looking at older skiffs I can strap a new motor on, but I don't have time to rebuild and make it how I need, or do major repairs.

I thought I was decided on the LT25, but the lack of used ones on the market along with the lower sides and no rubrails has me worried. But it will scoot well with a 20/25hp motor and is easier to transport, pole, troll.....

Then there is the CS's. I like the idea of a larger boat that is more stable and I can find them with a console if I decide to go that way. But on the downside they weigh more then twice as much and may not be what I want with a 25hp motor which is the max I really want to go.

I'm also thinking about resale later on incase I want to build another boat. This is very frustrating. Well any more thoughts will be appreciated. Can anyone tell me if I will be able to take either skiff out on the east coast from time to time, like when I'm down near Ft. Lauderdale visiting family? I'm thinking not really.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If it's used, who cares if you add a few scratches?

                                   

If it bothers you, use a keel guard strip on the chine.

                                  :-?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I still belong to a group of Carolina Skiff Owners and, if you Google that name, you will find the same group. Lots of guys who own the boats that you are talking about frequent that site daily.

Ask there, recognizing that their answers will favor their choice, as we  (everyone) favors our own choices. 

Rich


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Rich, I've been looking through old posts on different sites looking for answers. Your previous post swayed me more towards the LT25 because you said it was easier to do everything on. Now I'm just waiting for a good deal to come along.


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

I have never owned either one of those hulls but I have fished out of a J16 and J12 many times. The stability like most everyone has said is great, but it is rough and wet. 

If you do decide to get a CS J16 my really good friend is a salesman for a CS dealer up here in Fernandina. He will sell you a bare 2010 new hull for 50$ over cost no joke (around 1500) plus tax. If you are interested shoot me a PM and I can hook you up with his contact info.

I have never been in a LT25 BUT if I ever come across one when I have the funds, I think I will buy one.
Just my .02 cents


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

_re" a good deal to come along"_

I''ve bought over two dozen boats in the last 30 or so years. 

When I look back at the "good deals"...I believe that the more "bare-boned" and stripped boats...that I later improved and added my own touches to...stand out in my mind. 

You seem to be a builder and a tinker-er, as I am.  I get great pleasure out of adding to or improving a boat. 

I'd suggest you buy the best---proper-- and barest equipped boat that comes along. THEN...make it all YOU...and enjoy the heck out of it. 

The nice thing about that approach is...So what..if it doesn't presently have a big trolling motor; fancy push-pole or tower....or some other gee-gaw...those are the things that one can add as they go along.

regards, Rich


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, Josh I have a few things in the works, but if not I may have to take a road trip and see your friend.
Rich, you are correct I am a tinkerer. That being said one thing I'm dealing with is that I'm not buying a permenant rig. Basically I know I'll get the itch to build another boat in a few years and so I'm really thinking about resale values, and parts I could transfer to different projects. I'm also on a tight budget so rigging a boat exactly as I want it might be a little out of range depending on the hull I buy. We will see how the next few days go.


----------

